# Продукты компании Acronis Inc.: Новости



## Mila (21 Фев 2010)

*Acronis: дебют на антивирусном рынке*

Последний месяц зимы ознаменовался появлением нового игрока на рынке систем обеспечения компьютерной безопасности, насыщенном продукцией как крупных фирм с мировым именем, так и малоизвестных организаций. На сей раз в борьбу за потребителя и место под солнцем включилась известная своими решениями для резервного копирования данных компания Acronis, представившая 9 февраля обновлённую линейку своих продуктов, предназначенных для комплексной защиты компьютера.

С целью как можно прочнее закрепиться на новом для себя поприще, "Акронис" выкатила на рынок сразу четыре программы - Acronis Antivirus 2010, Acronis Internet Security Suite 2010 и Acronis Backup and Security 2010 в двух редакциях, появление самой навороченной из которых (с лейблом Premium) ожидается в марте. Месяцем позже, по информации представляющей интересы Acronis на территории Российской Федерации и стран СНГ компании Aflex Distribution, ожидается релиз продуктов с русифицированным интерфейсом и начало их продаж в России. Пока же все приложения доступны на английском языке и стоимость их варьируется от 40 до 90 долларов США. Вряд ли маркетологи "Акрониса" отважатся с подобными ценниками покорять российский рынок ПО, поэтому не исключено, что стоимость программ для отечественных покупателей будет ниже. 

Все представленные программы построены на одном антивирусном движке и разнятся только дополнительным функционалом. Так, в состав Acronis Antivirus 2010 включено всего четыре компонента - антивирус, антифишинговый модуль, а также инструменты для обеспечения конфиденциальности пересылаемых посредством IM-месседжеров сообщений и защиты домашней сети. Начинка Internet Security Suite 2010 уже посерьёзнее и побогаче: антиспам, брандмауэр, родительский контроль и прочие вкусные плюшки типа игрового режима, экономии энергии при работе ноутбука от аккумуляторов и т.п. В комплексных решениях Backup and Security 2010 предусмотрено все то же самое, включая дополнительные механизмы шифрования данных, создания резервных копий файлов и их переноса в онлайновое хранилище объемом 5 Гб (250 гигабайт в редакции Premium).








Интерфейс анонсированных "Акронисом" продуктов типичен для большинства систем обеспечения компьютерной безопасности. Разнесённые по вкладкам элементы управления, акцентирующая внимание пользователя на важных с точки зрения защиты вещах информационная панель Dashboard да модуль настроек, открывающийся в отдельном окне. Ничего инновационного - всё, повторимся, как и в антивирусных продуктах конкурентов. Просто и со вкусом.







Ничего принципиально нового нет и в лежащем в основе антивирусных программ Acronis движке, лицензированном у компании BitDefender. Этим, собственно, и объясняется разительное сходство акронисовских приложений с румынским антивирусом. Специалисты "Акрониса" только изменили логотип в интерфейсе оригинальной программы плюс внедрили компоненты для шифрования данных и создания бэкапов с возможностью последующего складирования их на сетевой диск. В компании убеждены, что симбиоз антивирусного решения и зарекомендовавших себя инструментов резервного копирования хранящейся на компьютере информации обеспечит новинке популярность на давно устаканившемся рынке. 

Иного мнения придерживаются старожилы рынка антивирусного ПО. "Новое решение Acronis, бесспорно, представляет интерес для рынка резервного копирования как продукт с ранее нехарактерным функционалом защиты от внешних угроз, - говорит Анна Александрова, директор по маркетингу компании ESET. - Однако, комментировать какую-либо возможность его влияния на ситуацию на антивирусном рынке, конечно же, не приходится. Я вообще сейчас плохо представляю, что может резко изменить ситуацию на антивирусном рынке, особенно, в России. Ведь если что и должно было оказать влияние - так это выход бесплатного антивируса Microsoft Security Essentials. Но ведь воз и ныне там". По предположению Анны, рынок сейчас в достаточной степени стабилен, и каких-то радикальных изменений в ближайшее время ждать не приходится. Виталий Янко, коммерческий директор компании Agnitum, одним из направлений деятельности которой является лицензирование/ребрендинг технологий для сторонних разработчиков, считает, что акронисовский "ответ Чемберлену" связан с острой потребностью Acronis расширить продуктовую линейку backup- и encryption-решений и продать их потенциальным потребителям как антивирусный комплекс класса Total Security под своей маркой. "Мы в Agnitum знакомы с такой практикой", - резюмировал представитель компании "Агнитум". 

Получается, что Acronis пошла проторенной дорожкой, и остается только догадываться, приведет ли она компанию к успеху, и строить предположения относительно перспектив новой линейки приложений. Они определенно завоюют свою долю пользовательских симпатий, но вот будет ли она значительной - большой вопрос. Уж слишком велика конкуренция в сегменте антивирусного программного обеспечения, и шансов развернуться у новых игроков не так много.

Автор: *Андрей Крупин*

источник


----------



## Severnyj (26 Фев 2011)

*Acronis предлагает два популярных продукта в одном пакете*

Компания Acronis выпустила новый продукт под названием Acronis Backup and Security 2011. Это решение, ориентированное на потребительский рынок, гарантирует надежную защиту пользовательских систем от широкого спектра угроз, а также обеспечит полную сохранность важных документов, аудиофайлов, видеоматериалов изображений и других персональных данных.







Как объясняют разработчики, новый пакет Acronis Backup and Security 2011 сочетает в себе функциональность двух популярных утилит Acronis, также доступных в виде отдельных продуктов. True Image Home 2011 считается одним из лучших инструментов для архивирования и работы с образами на современном рынке ПО. С помощью этого набора инструментов владельцы домашних ПК смогут создавать резервные копии нужных файлов, а также точные образы систем и дисков с возможностью их быстрого восстановления впоследствии. В состав пакета также включено приложение Acronis Internet Security, которое представляет собой версию популярного пакета BitDefender's Internet Security 2011, распространяемую под новой вывеской. 

Acronis True Image Home 2011 предлагает мощные и простые в использовании инструменты для работы с образами дисков с интегрированными механизмами архивации файлов и сообщений электронной почты. А приложение под названием Acronis DriveCleanser может использоваться для аккуратного и безопасного удаления конфиденциальных данных. 

С помощью продукта Acronis Internet Security 2011 владельцы ПК смогут организовать всеобъемлющую защиту своих систем от вредоносного программного обеспечения. Пользователям предлагается встроенный межсетевой экран, технологии защиты от фишинга и мощные средства родительского контроля. Специально для геймеров предусмотрен особый режим «gaming mode» при активации которого приложение практически не потребляет ресурсов системы и не оказывает влияния на производительность компьютера. Отдельного упоминания заслуживает полезная функция «File Vault», которая позволяет хранить особо важные и секретные данные в зашифрованном виде внутри надежно защищенного контейнера.

Список особенностей Acronis Backup and Security 2011 включает в себя полностью переработанный пользовательский интерфейс, совместимость с операционной системой Windows 7 и поддержку интерфейса USB 3.0. Кроме того, владельцам персональных компьютеров предлагается оценить преимущества сервиса Acronis Online Backup, который предполагает хранение важных файлов на web-серверах. С покупкой Acronis Backup and Security 2011 пользователи получат 5 гигабайт серверного пространства, но впоследствии могут всего за 20 долларов увеличить емкость хранилища до 250 гигабайт.

Acronis Backup and Security 2011 работает под управлением операционных систем Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2 и Windows 7. Доступная на сайте производителя ознакомительная версия позволяет совершенно бесплатно пользоваться всеми предлагаемыми инструментами в течение трех месяцев.

Источник


----------

